# PROVERBI



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Tanto va la gatta a larda
che ci lascia la bernarda

Confucio


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Meglio un uomo oggi
che una manina domani


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

no no è tanto va la gatta al largo che ci lascia lo zio pino


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

ma non era meglio un vibratore che un uomo?


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Tu non sei gay.

Sei ricchione.




Andonio il carrozziere


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

meglio un gay oggi che un ricchione domani


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Il diavolo fa le pecore,
non le coperte

Donato lo schianato


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

no diciamo che fa bene le pecore e un po' meno bene i pastori


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Quando il gallo non c'è
i topi cantano

Salvatore il postino


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Tatina ti amo


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

eh me l'aspettavo... 
e senza mai trombarmi nemmeno... questo sì che è amore...


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quando il gallo non c'è
> i topi cantano
> 
> Salvatore il postino


ce ne sono di gruppi rock che non sanno cantare... ma non vengono definiti cani?


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eh me l'aspettavo...
> e senza mai trombarmi nemmeno... questo sì che è amore...


Amore senza strumenti musicali....

Ma che amore sublime....

Il silenzio degli impotenti


----------



## tatitati (27 Ottobre 2008)

eccallà... mi mancava questa...
impotente ci sarà il suo gatto bob...


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eccallà... mi mancava questa...
> impotente ci sarà il suo gatto bob...


Impotente fu il gatto
e chi lo scrisse........


----------



## Minerva (27 Ottobre 2008)

è evidente che il percorso intrapreso tempo fa non ti abbia giovato. anzi


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Ottobre 2008)

Il percorso intrapreso
è ormai concluso
Come vedi non son teso
ne ho fatto buon uso


----------



## La Lupa (27 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che il percorso intrapreso tempo fa non ti abbia giovato. anzi


In effetti sono molto in pena per Alce Veloce.


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> In effetti sono molto in pena per Alce Veloce.


Vorresti dire che io ed Alce Veloce siamo la stessa persona ?

Se è così, sbagli di grosso (chi mi conosce non può non notare lo stile profondamente differente....)

E poi... se io sono Alce, tu sei Ornella.....

Ah ah ah ah ah ah.......


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

penso intendesse dire che siccome anche alce se ne è andato, tornerà... azz...


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> penso intendesse dire che siccome anche alce se ne è andato, tornerà... azz...


Ma la mia progessiva uscita era stata da me presentata come un tentativo di disintossicazione, non come un abbandono......
Peraltro riuscita alla grande: come notate ci sono poco e bene, qua dentro, adesso....

Utente minimo, poi utente quiet.

Perfetto


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

se lo dice lei


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che il percorso intrapreso tempo fa non ti abbia giovato. anzi


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma la mia progessiva uscita era stata da me presentata come un tentativo di disintossicazione, non come un abbandono......
> Peraltro riuscita alla grande: come notate ci sono poco e bene, qua dentro, adesso....
> 
> Utente minimo, poi utente quiet.
> ...


abbi pazienza...se fosse riuscito alla grande non saresti qua


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tanto va la gatta a larda
> che ci lascia la bernarda
> 
> Confucio





Jesus ha detto:


> Meglio un uomo oggi
> che una manina domani





Asudem ha detto:


> *abbi pazienza...se fosse riuscito alla grande non saresti qua*


sopratutto con queste perle di saggezza sopra..


----------



## Old Jesus (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbi pazienza...se fosse riuscito alla grande non saresti qua


Confermo: riuscito alla grande. Sto qua dentro poco e da uomo sereno.
E' un dato di fatto.

E quel pò che ci sto, è perchè voglio bene a questo posto per tante ragioni. 

Ciao Asu, ciao Brugola.... Sorelline scolapasta del mio cuore...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Confermo: riuscito alla grande. Sto qua dentro poco e da *uomo sereno.*
> E' un dato di fatto.
> 
> E quel pò che ci sto, è perchè voglio bene a questo posto per tante ragioni.
> ...


mi fa molto piacere


----------

